# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع از اول اسفند ماه

## S4N4Z

درود 
دوستان میخوام از اول اسفند استارت بزنم برای کنکور ریاضی 
رشته مد نظرم کامپیوتر سراسری هست بسم الله منتظر نظراتتون هستم
خواهشا نظرات سازنده بدین وامیدوارکننده نه....

----------


## design46

استارت بزن
با پشتکار
ان شا الله موفق میشی

----------


## S4N4Z

چه رتبه ای باید بیارم
روزی چند ساعت 
چه درسایی رو زوم کنم

----------


## Amir74

یه سوال....؟

کسی که از اول تیر برای کنکور استارت زده و موفق شده *کاری بزرگ* انجام داده یا اون کسی که توی مدت زمانی کم...مثلا 4 ماه استارت زده و یه *نتیجه فوق العاده* گرفته؟

تعداد معدودی بودن کسایی که توی وقت کم و با وجود محدودیت ها تونستن *معرکه باشن*...

ماهم میتونیم باشیم...اما از اول اسفند نه...از 28 بهمن ...از هروقت که داری اینو میخونی...

شروعش سخته...*قبول دارم*...ولی اگه چند روز معرکه خودت باشی و از عالی بودن دست نکشی...

دیگه دوس نداری این عالی بودن رو رها کنی...بسم الله

----------


## design46

> یه سوال....؟
> 
> کسی که از اول تیر برای کنکور استارت زده و موفق شده *کاری بزرگ* انجام داده یا اون کسی که توی مدت زمانی کم...مثلا 4 ماه استارت زده و یه *نتیجه فوق العاده* گرفته؟
> 
> تعداد معدودی بودن کسایی که توی وقت کم و با وجود محدودیت ها تونستن *معرکه باشن*...
> 
> ماهم میتونیم باشیم...اما از اول اسفند نه...از 28 بهمن ...از هروقت که داری اینو میخونی...
> 
> شروعش سخته...*قبول دارم*...ولی اگه چند روز معرکه خودت باشی و از عالی بودن دست نکشی...
> ...


این درسته
موافقم

----------


## S4N4Z

> چه رتبه ای باید بیارم
> روزی چند ساعت 
> چه درسایی رو زوم کنم


???؟؟؟

----------


## Amir74

چند ساعت...؟

یه روز را برای خودتون باز بذارین ...با همه تلاش ....ببینین که چند ساعت میشه....سعی کنین هر روز بهتر باشه...کیفیت فراموش نشه

چه رتبه ای؟

میتونید برید سایت کانون اونجا از قسمت "کنکور94 " در بالای صفحه کارنامه های بچه های امسال رو متناسب با قبول شدنشون توی رشته ی دلخواهتون ببینید

چه درسایی...؟

درباره ی این جواب قطعی ای نمیدونم....موفق باشید

----------


## S4N4Z

یکی به من بگه ریاضی رو چیکار کنم

----------


## Afsane-IN

> یکی به من بگه ریاضی رو چیکار کنم


ریاضیت در چه حده؟

----------


## S4N4Z

ضعیف
احتمال و مشتق و هنسه یه چیزایی بلدم

----------


## dr.milad

از الان یکم سخته ولی نا امید نشید چون اگه ساعات مطالعه مفید بره بالا موفق میشید.
از الان الویت رو بذار روی دروس پرسوال
روزی 10 یا 12 ساعت مفید
ریاضی رو تستی بخون.. ینی با تست بخون
روی درسای درصد بیار مثله زبان و ادبیات و شیمی 
بازم ب خودت بستگی داره
سوالی بود خوشحال میشم کمک کنم

----------


## mpaarshin

کسی هست از تحربی که بخواد باهم بخونیم یه پیام خصوصی بده

----------


## Baaraan

> یکی به من بگه ریاضی رو چیکار کنم


بهتره فقط یه فصلهای خاصی رو کار کنید به نظر من اینا ساده تر وپر سوال ترهستند:
حد و مشتق بجز بهینه سازی و رسم. لگاریتم و مثلثات اگه دوست داریدو  تحلیلی هم معمولا خوب جواب میده با آمار.

----------


## niـhan

حتما ازمون های کانون شرکت کن
جدی و مصمم باش برای رسیدن به هدفت واز هرچی که تورو از هدفت دور میکنه  دوری کن
موق باشی

----------


## S4N4Z

راستش اصلا به آزمون های آزمایشی ایمان ندارم 
من پارسال رفتم سنجش سوالای قلم چی رو هم دیدم خوشم نمیاد

----------


## Afsane-IN

> ضعیف
> احتمال و مشتق و هنسه یه چیزایی بلدم


ریاضی پایه راحته به نظرم کتاب خوشخوان ریاضی پایشو بگیر باهاش کار کن
خیلی خوبه حجمشم عالیه
تحلیلی فوق العاده آسونه میشه همه سوالاشو تو کنکور جواب داد
احتمالو آمار هم راحته
دیفرانسیل هم اگه بخوای بالا بزنی باید پایت قوی باشه  اما اگه قوی باشه خیلی راحت میشه
دنباله ها هم خیلی آسونه

----------


## SNIPER

من تا الان خوب اومدم از اول اسفند فاز سوم آمادگیم برای کنکور شروع میشه و تا 30 اسفند هست
شامل اینا میشه : 
تموم کردن کل عربی  منبع کتاب گاج کامل 
کل دینی دوم و سوم منبع کتاب خاکستری گاج
کل زیست پایه منبع خاکستری گاج و جزوه استاد کرامت
کل شیمی پیش2 و شیمی 3 منبع کتاب مبتکران
کل گرامر زبان : منبع جزوه استاد مرادآبادی
زبان فارسی : منبع تخته سیاه  آرایه ها : منبع نشرالگو
ریاضی شامل آمار - انتگرال - هندسه : منبع خیلی سبز و dvd آفبا
فیزیک: شامل نور+مغناطیس+القا+امواج الکترومغناطیس : منبع یه جزوه مخصوص.

----------

